# Dexos1 Gen2 dexos1™:2015



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if this is why the ACDelco dexos1 oils went from semi-synthetic to full synthetic in 2015. Thanks for the update.


----------



## red fuji (Nov 8, 2017)

glad to contribute whatever i can- i am new proud owner of 2013 Cruze LT 1.4L Turbo 13k low miles.. knowledge soaking what i can from the seasoned pros on this forum. i am big on preventative maintenance- just started to learn the famous oil consumption PCV plaque -wow GM what have you done! i don't think i have the issue-yet probably matter of time. will check for the red nipple in the intake. Maybe this second gen spec oil has some correlation? who knows.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

red fuji said:


> glad to contribute whatever i can- i am new proud owner of 2013 Cruze LT 1.4L Turbo 13k low miles.. knowledge soaking what i can from the seasoned pros on this forum. i am big on preventative maintenance- just started to learn the famous oil consumption PCV plaque -wow GM what have you done! i don't think i have the issue-yet probably matter of time. will check for the red nipple in the intake. Maybe this second gen spec oil has some correlation? who knows.


There's no correlation to the pcv system failures. Just the gen2 piston failures. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Dexos 2 went full synthetic recently.
At least their Mobil version did.
And it doesn't smell, nor look like oil anymore.
It looks slightly greenish, and smells.. well.. to me it smells like engine oil with moss.

I have tested both the Mobil version:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I4E91GI/

And the Castrol version:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TS9ZYWI/

And while castrol looks more like regular oil, I find Mobil does a better job at the lubrication part.
They're talking about annual oil changes (once every year, or 12k miles, whichever comes first).
The engine idles better longer, with the Mobil oil.
It's performance is very close to fully synthetic oil.
I might actually prefer it over synthetic, and the price is pretty close to regular motor oil.
I see only benefits!

Recently I went to Walmart for an oil change.
I used regular oil (non synthetic), and found the new oil to be in a worse condition after a week, than the 8k miles used (non Dexos) synthetic oil I had in it before.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

You mentioned dexos2 which is used in the diesels but the links show dexos1 oils. Did you mean the dexos1 gen 2?

Kind of a side note, speaking of "green" oil the older, previous generation Castrol Syntec 0w-30 that was made in Germany (i.e. commonly called "German Castrol" by oil guys) actually was a green color. Like with nearly all modern oils though, you can't tell much by how an oil looks, smells or feels.

I personally like to be a little more subjective with oil since perceptions about how an engine runs or feels on a different oil might not tell the entire story of how well the oil is protecting the internal parts. Some engines do seem "happier" with certain oils but doing a used oil analysis is the best way to actually see how well the oil is doing it's job and how long it can be run.

Many of the newer conventional oils starts with well refined base stock and have a good additive package that may very well provide adequate protection over longer service intervals, but in a small displacement, high specific output turbocharged engine like used in many Cruzes it would be wise to get a used oil analysis from a reputable testing lab to see how well it's actually holding up before trying to run the conventional oil the same interval full synthetics can be run.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

blackbird said:


> You mentioned dexos2 which is used in the diesels but the links show dexos1 oils. Did you mean the dexos1 gen 2?


No - Dexos2 also went Full Synthetic a few months back.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Just use a least a name brand Synthetic oil if your not using Amsoil. Synthetic will blow any Blend or convential oil in all test. Its worth the extra money and you can follow the actual oil change indicator in the car and not change every 3k. So you are not paying more for it.


I started using synthetic in my lawnmower and 2 cycle weed trimmer and the difference is night and day.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

@pontiac, wait until you try Mobil Synthetic Dexos oil.It's even better than regular synthetic!


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

@pontiac, wait until you try Mobil Synthetic Dexos oil.It's even better than regular synthetic!


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

MP81 said:


> No - Dexos2 also went Full Synthetic a few months back.


I was just checking the licensed list of dexos2 oils. At least in the US market, the only ones I've been able to easily find in the 5w30 or 0w30 viscosity ranges required for the first gen Cruze diesel have all been synthetic. Even the AC Delco dexos2 the dealer used were the synthetic variant. I'm kind of surprised and forgot there were some dexos2 that weren't synthetic.


----------

